# A quick follow up from my last question



## SjonRokz4u (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok so it got easier.I will have a SL and SR 9x12 screen with projectors and an Upstage center 10.5x14, on the SL and SR screens they want the static cam shot, on the center screen they want a DVD of motion graphics that they supply playing throughout the performance. The stage has a pipe and drape background and will have a space for the center screen left. The center screen goes from the stage floor to the venue ceiling. The performer will be standing in front of the motion. Will I be able to shoot him with the cam (him being in front of the motion screen) and everything look right on the other 2 screens, no double image or anything bad? The show is Saturday....Thanks in advance!!!!!! Shaun


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 21, 2009)

The way you are describing this, I have a question. Are you rear projecting the center screen? If not, you will have the image being projected on the speaker. If so, just watch out for the hot spot. As for the issue you had last time with the double image, no that won't be a problem.


----------



## SjonRokz4u (Jul 22, 2009)

SL and SR are front, USC is rear on e question. You said watch out for hot spots....what is that?


----------



## Footer (Jul 22, 2009)

SjonRokz4u said:


> SL and SR are front, USC is rear on e question. You said watch out for hot spots....what is that?



When rear projecting, you can see the "spot" from the physical projector. To avoid this, you either need to shoot low or shoot high and mask the sight line, don't shoot strait on. Some screens help to minimize this, but it does not go away.


----------



## SjonRokz4u (Jul 22, 2009)

Gotcha!!!! Thanks for the help guys.. there is a platform about3.5' higher than the stage for the cam.


----------

